# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  Following on from Mars, Earth!

## owenransen

Since my Mars print was quite successful, but a bit wibbly I thought I'd do a print of the Earth. Mars was wobbly because I tried to  print the whole sphere, and the southern pole of the sphere does not have a huge area for the print to rest on...

 So I've done the northern hemisphere of the earth (again using DEM greyscale files and PhotoToMesh):



Just as in the Mars print I've exagerated the elevations, else they would have been too small to see really, even on a 150mm hemisphere like this is.

----------

